# Northeastern arkansas 'farmette'



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

4 Bedroom, 1.5 bath, rock house, 3 acres. Large barn, shop and storage.
3 acres. Needs a lot work -- has not been maintained. Selling to settle an estate. $41,500. PM me if you would like pictures. I havent figured out the picture posting on here yet!


----------



## IAmSusan (Oct 22, 2008)

Adding pictures of this property!




























To see the entire album, along with descriptions, check out the Photobucket slideshow:

http://s411.photobucket.com/albums/pp199/srmodica/Newport/

Susan


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What a nice property, I especially like the trees. I hope you can find it a good family/person.


----------



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks, Susan, for the pics.

Yes, Angie, it is a nice, quiet spot. Would be perfect for a large family - 4 bedrooms -.
The folks had a large garden years ago; or you could fence the property and have a few
critters. I know at one time there were cow(s)? and chickens there. Someone that
can do home repair could make this into a nice little homestead.

There is a shop building between the storage building and the barn that is not visible in
the picture.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

What kind of work needs to be done?


----------



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

Susan posted on photobucket, link above, the inside of the house. The bathrooms need
renovating; also the kitchen cabinets and most likely all the flooring. There is carpet
in the living area, the hallway and two bedrooms, the rest being linoleum. The kitchen
floor looks really bad. Appears some of the tile came loose and the old folks stretched
a piece of carpet over it. 

Some repairs needed on the outbuildings also. The place was not maintained in the last
15-20 years.

These are the needed repairs that are visible. As most folks know there are usually more when you get into it. We have priced accordingly.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks like a great place for a handy person.


----------



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bumping this up for someone that might want a new place to garden this spring!
My uncles had a large garden on the 2 acres beside/behind the house and barn;
years ago. We found several jars of canned food from the early 90's, lots of tomatoes,
berries, pickles, etc. They hadnt gardened in several years tho. There is a well on the property that I know they used years ago. They were on community water more recently.

We will take offers on the place if anyone is interested!


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

where is this located? How much do the property taxes run on average?
And what is the price you've got on it? PM me if you'd like.

ETA: I see the price now. duh


----------



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

The address is Newport, AR - it is a few miles out of town, about one block off a paved state highway on a gravel county road. I paid the property taxes last fall after my uncle
passed away; after the homestead credit the bill was less than $80.00. We havent listed it with a realtor just yet but are working thru a lawyer in Newport to settle the estate.
We are open to offers on the property - there are 3 of us involved so all would have to
approve any offers made. It is some distance away for all of us and we would like to 
settle this thing as soon as we can.


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

That's not too bad, still a little closer to Memphis than I'd like.
How close are the neighbors? And are they good neighbors?
It's not in a city limit, right? No restrictions on chickens, rabbits, goats or the like?
Is it up on piers or is there a concrete floor there?
How old is the house?


----------



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

There is a house on the hwy where you turn on the gravel road; and a couple of more
up and down the highway within seeing distance. This is the only house I see on the county road. I dont know the neighbors; the place belonged to my uncles and aunt the last whom passed in September leaving only two nieces and a nephew to take care of things. I have never lived in this area.

The house is not on a slab, so I guess piers. I think it was built in the early to mid 70's;
no restrictions out here, just country. Fields in front and on one side of the house.


----------



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bumping this up; folks that were interested couldnt qualify for loan.
Sorry for them as they really wanted the place. So we are again
offering this rural 3 acres/house/shop/barn.


----------



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

I grew up in Batesville and Newport was where we went to buy our beer...

Anyway, great fishing in the area, great hunting and if you like high school football Newport used to always field a good team.


----------



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sandc, I grew up in Newark, you probably know that is a small town just outside Batesville. I remember teenagers going to Newport to a "wet" county to buy beer. That was a loong time ago, I had almost forgotten about that!

This little place belonged to my uncles all whom have passed, leaving it to
me, my ds and db. We are selling to settle the estate since none of us
live close by anymore. I do think it would make a nice little place for 
a handy person that could do the repairs themselves.


----------



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

This rock house/barn/shop on 3 acres is now listed with Sink Realty in Newport, AR.
Listed for $41,500 but open to offers - would like to sell to settle this estate.
The house needs work but it is a nice quiet spot; community water; propane
and elec. There is a central unit outside but the old folks were using wall heaters
and window units; story goes they never used the central unit for whatever reason.
It is on septic.

The yard has a lot of trees but there is about 2 acres in open field. At one time they had
a big garden; still nut and fruit trees, etc. A good little starter homestead.


----------

